# How long at SQ for Comm Research (AIR)



## lutherd (12 Jun 2009)

I have been accepted for Comm Research and swear in on the 26th of this month, and ship to St Jean on the 4th of July.

However during my research I have had conflicting information. (Shocking I know) I read on the job description, on the forces.ca site, that I go to SQ for 20 days. However in the info sheet, linked from the same page, it says that I go to SQ for 10 weeks?

Can anyone confirm one or the other.

As well, how long is it between courses. I.E. - BMQ to SQ to Trades?

I know that it may be hard to answer these questions defiantly but any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## MikeL (12 Jun 2009)

SQ/BMQ Land is about a month.  The 10 week SQ info you saw there is outdated.
Theres a couple threads on the SQ/BMQ Land course here aswell.


As for how long/soon you will be on course. It varies, some people do the courses back to back others might have a week or longer on PAT/PRETC.  Might be usefull for you to search comm research as it talks about how long some people have had to wait for their security clearance to go through before they could go on their trades course.


----------

